#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Urrrr

## sabaii sabaii

I was told by a Thai girl today that saying urrr is considered rude

I hear them saying it to each other all the time

I know chai means yes also

Why is it rude for a farang to say it to a Thai?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Urrrr

----------


## The Cat

To urrr is to be human

----------


## Loy Toy

Never heard that one before mate...........

Which end of your body did the urrrrr come out of?

----------


## Norton

> I was told by a Thai girl today that saying urrr is considered rude


Commonly used in Isaan. Odd you should bring it up. Was just yesterday the 3 year old granddaughter came home from school and pointed out to my missus she should say ja not urrr. It's considered rude by all not just when farangs use it.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It's just the same as using 'uh huh'. It could be considered rude depending upon who you're speaking to.

I use it all the time, even if it's just to show them what a bunch of inbreds they are.

----------


## Stinky

Thais hate to hear Farang using that word, I've been pulled on it many times by Thai girls both in Thailand and at home, which makes me use it all the more  :Very Happy:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Urr, Ok, but the girl who told me is from South Thailand.

I've heard loads of taxi drivers say it too, when they understand where I want to go, after the magical mystery tour. But i guess most of them are from Isaan

----------


## sabaii sabaii

It gets quite addictive saying it

----------


## Stinky

> Urr, Ok, but the girl who told me is from South Thailand.
> 
> I've heard loads of taxi drivers say it too, when they understand where I want to go, after the magical mystery tour. But i guess most of them are from Isaan


Southern Thais consider it very rude and gutteral, their own dialect being far superior of course

----------


## Orroz

I wouldn't say it's rude...just informal

----------


## Stinky

> It gets quite addictive saying it


Urrr, Urr Urrr

It's nothing more than an acknowledgment or agreement

----------


## Stinky

> I wouldn't say it's rude...just informal


I've been told by many Thais including the Issan mob that it is indeed a rude way to speak and not to do it

----------


## taxexile

doesnt sound right coming from a falang, same as ''wotchah, orwhite mate'' or "eeh bah gum" coming out of the mouth of a thai in the uk.

----------


## Norton

> I wouldn't say it's rude...just informal


Probably a better description.

----------


## Mr Brown

wife's from chiang mai she says it.s rude.

----------


## Stinky

> doesnt sound right coming from a falang, same as ''wotchah, orwhite mate'' or "eeh bah gum" coming out of the mouth of a thai in the uk.


Eeh bah gum I think the lads nailed it :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Urrrr, Cheers Tax

----------


## Mr Brown

Double post whoops

----------


## Loy Toy

Ohhhhhhhhh that Urrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhh at the back of the throat.

I f##king hate the sound of it and when a Thais addresses me with it I address him/her straight back with the same.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Listen to them on the phone HAA - ERR ERR - HAA - KA KA 

Same as what and yeh.

I use it all the time same as marmite - fuck 'em their always rude to us.

----------


## taxexile

^
its lazy language, and as with falangs using thai swear words, it just sounds ridiculous to thais, you may think that you are justifiably returning a discourtesy, but the perception to the thai is not one of discourtesy, but of ignorance.

its always better to rise above these things and rather than meekly sinking down to their level of speech with ones reply, to reply with an increased level of courtesy is the way to respond and to gain respect.

----------


## Loy Toy

> fuck 'em their always rude to us.


And here's me thinking they all loved ya mate?  :Confused: 

You could have fooled me.......................... :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Listen to them on the phone HAA - ERR ERR - HAA - KA KA  Same as what and yeh.  I use it all the time same as marmite - fuck 'em their always rude to us.





> its always better to rise above these things and rather than meekly sinking down to their level of speech with ones reply, to reply with an increased level of courtesy is the way to respond and to gain respect.


Hmm, 2 long term expats with different attitudes I think.

 I'm siding with Smug when it comes to this girl who got offended, as I have known her as a friend and no more for 2 years now and we fell out 1 night when I learned what farang meant and everytime we got a taxi she would repeat the destination I'd already told the taxi driver (and I do know Bangkok soi number Taxi thai) and the word farang would always be in there somewhere when she repeated what i'd said

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> I use it all the time same as marmite


You kept that quiet.
I saw this guy fresh off the boat in the villa market the other night looking for marmite. 
and his face when he saw the 400 baht tag--priceless

Anyhow I shall be browsing behind your bar next time  :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Smug Farang Bore
> 
> Listen to them on the phone HAA - ERR ERR - HAA - KA KA  Same as what and yeh.  I use it all the time same as marmite - fuck 'em their always rude to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no doubting Thais can and often are a rude bunch of buggers and I think that the most of us deal with each situation according to circumstance, context and relationship being the most important of course, I do think Tex's advice is the best way to deal with it "on a daily basis" but when it's more personal, who knows?

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

> Originally Posted by Smug Farang Bore
> 
> I use it all the time same as marmite
> 
> 
> You kept that quiet.
> I saw this guy fresh off the boat in the villa market the other night looking for marmite. 
> and his face when he saw the 400 baht tag--priceless
> 
> Anyhow I shall be browsing behind your bar next time


..........the dog.

----------


## pescator

I find it gives one better "mileage" to refrain from using these gutteral grunts.

I`ve received comments when I used it in a conversation.
"It is not polite"
"Well, you use it yourself"
"That is different, I am thai"

Go figure.

I think taxexile has it nailed.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

I do agree with Taxelie, but when I see this girl soon in the UK, it wouldn't phase me if she came out with wotcha or eebahgum but do you think she will get offemded by me calling her foreigner in a cockney accent at every drop of a hat? :Smile:

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

I use issan or lao that pisses the Bangkok Emporium Thai off too.

Taxis and bar girls understand it though. :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

I take that back. It would be the same as calling her Indian not foreign

----------


## jizzybloke

I don't like hearing it but within a couple of hours of landing i find myself at it too!

----------


## HollyGoodhead

Do you mean like uh? (what?)  Don't think I've heard it.  What context is it used?

----------


## chitown

Uhhhhh, uhhhhhh not urrrr, urrrrr

You hear Thais using it on the mobile more than talking. Quite a waste of 12 call baht if you ask me.  :Smile:

----------


## larvidchr

I am not sure it is rude where it comes from in Issan, it's just an acknowledging sound replacing "yes" - "I understand" - "sure" ect. , but all other Thais the ones not from Issan think Issan Thais are low class scum, and that the way they speak is inferior and rude, infact their existence is to a lot of Thais rude in itself. 

So among common normal Issan folks I don't think you have a problem acknowledging a question or agreeing to something with that sound. IMO. but everything in it's right place and time.

My GF is northern and I was surprised how deep the resentment actually is towards anything Issan, and totally unfounded as far as i can see, just traditional deep Thai regional class divides.

----------


## pescator

> Do you mean like uh? (what?)  Don't think I've heard it.  What context is it used?


They use that too.
But that sounds more like: haah? High pitched tone.

I never appreciated grunts replacing verbal conversation.

----------


## pescator

> I am not sure it is rude where it comes from in Issan, it's just an acknowledging sound replacing "yes" - "I understand" - "sure" ect. , but all other Thais the ones not from Issan think Issan Thais are low class scum, and that the way they speak is inferior and rude, infact their existence is to a lot of Thais rude in itself. 
> 
> So among common normal Issan folks I don't think you have a problem acknowledging a question or agreeing to something with that sound. IMO. but everything in it's right place and time.
> 
> My GF is northern and I was surprised how deep the resentment actually is towards anything Issan, and totally unfounded as far as i can see, just traditional deep Thai regional class divides.


I couldn`t agree more.

Not that the Isan crowd is much different.
I have heard often enough how they describe Khon Phaak Tay/southern thais as Jai Dam/black heart.
Bangkokians as Kee Gohng/cheaters, scammers.

Not ever recall having overheard some derogatory terms about Khon Phaak Nuea/northerners though.
But mayby that is just because most Isan folks find employment either in the central region or in the south.
Not so much in the north.

----------


## dirtydog

taxexile has it right, it's just lower class scum who use it, rise above it, we are white for gods sake, well apart from any black members and other colored members.

----------


## Thormaturge

They haven't got me with this one, but I have taken "awwhaww" on board..indicating something is excessive, over the top, etc.  Great for if someone is trying it on.

----------


## Rigger

> I've been told by many Thais including the Issan mob that it is indeed a rude way to speak and not to do it


Yes its rude but I also use it, as I picked it up from living in the village where most use it. When they tell me that its not nice talk I just reply with URRRRR Cup

----------


## Bangyai

> I wouldn't say it's rude...just informal


Probably over informal. Familier even. You often here Thais gooing and munging each other but best not go there either.

----------


## kingwilly

> I am not sure it is rude where it comes from in Issan, it's just an acknowledging sound replacing "yes" - "I understand" - "sure" ect. , but all other Thais the ones not from Issan think Issan Thais are low class scum, and that the way they speak is inferior and rude, *infact their existence is to a lot of Thais rude in itself.* 
> 
> So among common normal Issan folks I don't think you have a problem acknowledging a question or agreeing to something with that sound. IMO. but everything in it's right place and time.
> 
> My GF is northern and I was surprised how deep the resentment actually is towards anything Issan, and totally unfounded as far as i can see, just traditional deep Thai regional class divides.


Pretty much right on the money.

----------


## Perota

> I find it gives one better "mileage" to refrain from using these gutteral grunts.
> 
> I`ve received comments when I used it in a conversation.
> "It is not polite"
> "Well, you use it yourself"
> "That is different, I am thai"
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> I think taxexile has it nailed.


I guess what she means is "I am Thai, I know when to use it"

In every language, depending with whom you're speaking with, you won't use the same words. I don't use the same words when I speak to my friends, my colleagues, my customers or my boss. But I know the difference and won't call my customer a cheap charlie (at least not in front of him) because he chose the basic options.

By using the formal language you have less chance to make an embarrassing mistake, I guess it's what she means

----------


## The Master Cool

Used by the lazy gutterclasses who cant be bothered to speak when grunting is an option. It certainly won't be used to someone respected. 

If someone says it to you when you're with someone else, just ask them '_Mun_ put alai, mai khao jai Urrrrrr.'

----------


## Rigger

> Used by the lazy gutterclasses who cant be bothered to speak when grunting is an option. It certainly won't be used to someone respected.


I guess its the same as a westerner saying yeh. The lazy gutterclass as you call it, is what Thailand has been riding on the back off for many years.

----------


## The Master Cool

> My GF is northern and I was surprised how deep the resentment actually is towards anything Issan, and totally unfounded as far as i can see, just traditional deep Thai regional class divides.


Non sewer-dwelling Thais generally view Isaan much the same as non council-estate Brits would view a pikey campsite that takes up 25% of the country.

----------


## nedwalk

^UURRRR

----------


## Rigger

> Non sewer-dwelling Thais generally view Isaan much the same as non council-estate Brits would view a pikey campsite that takes up 25% of the country.


Isaan is a big place and to think that its full of sewer deweller is just crap. I wonder why Khon kaen schools are full of rich Thai kids from Bangkok ?

----------


## Rigger

> that takes up 25% of the country.


more like 35%

----------


## Agent_Smith

I used to drive my gf nuts when I said uuhhrr to her.  I picked up on it's meaning pretty quick and started to parrot it back to her at what I thought was the appropriate times.  Instead, she'd get pissed (not drunk, for you Limeys) which would just encourage me to say it more.

Typical discourse:

She - yaak gin khao?

Me - uuhhrr

She - You don't speak that way to me. (She is a fluent English speaker)

Me - uuhhrr, ka tot

She - *dirty look*

The only time she ever used uuhhrr was with her younger sister and her daughter, or sometimes (rarely) with her mother if she was angry.  I think it can be used to as a display of social rank, equals and lower only get the uuhhrr.  Guess as filthy farang I don't fit into that hierarchy.

----------


## klong toey

I always know when my wife's phone calls are about to end there are three or four urrrrrs, then its end of call.

----------


## dirtydog

Think you may find it is also tonal, talking to building staff it was always a lower toned and drawn out, talking with contractors it was always shorter sharper and higher toned.

----------


## rangmak

Gf says it is disrespectful and should only be used amongst close friends. Also, DD is right about the tones.  Wrong tone or drawn out too long can cause a bit of trouble.

----------


## astasinim

> Gf says it is disrespectful and should only be used amongst close friends.



Thats my understanding of it too. I cant believe some of the pretentious crap posted here. Some of you might think your top of the tree and above it all, but get yourself back to your home countries for a while and get a reality check. You`ll find you aren't all that, and in most cases you`ll just be viewed as an ordinary person who has to work for a living, and nothing more.

It kind of reminds me of the southerners who look down their noses at an accent that comes from above the Watford gap.  Not even worth pissing on imo. Fortunately, these kind of people are becoming less so these days.

----------


## pescator

> I always know when my wife's phone calls are about to end there are three or four urrrrrs, then its end of call.



I have overheard telephone conversations that only consist of "Urrr" and an occasional "Ja, Jaa" thrown in for good measure.

Of course that is only when they are in agreement.
Otherwise the phone call can get to be much more advanced  :mid:

----------


## sharon

Depends, whether is's rude or not.  I think it's about the tone you say it and also your mood at that time. Although people who are not from isaan also use this word, everywhere actually.

----------


## dirtydog

> It kind of reminds me of the southerners who look down their noses at an accent that comes from above the Watford gap.


Your not all bad  :Smile:

----------


## The Master Cool

> Originally Posted by The Master Cool
> 
> Non sewer-dwelling Thais generally view Isaan much the same as non council-estate Brits would view a pikey campsite that takes up 25% of the country.
> 
> 
> Isaan is a big place and to think that its full of sewer deweller is just crap.


You need to learn how to read. Nowhere do I say that it's full of sewer-dwellers. Lived there myself for over a year and found it a lovely place to abode oneself.

----------


## klong toey

> Originally Posted by klong toey
> 
> 
> I always know when my wife's phone calls are about to end there are three or four urrrrrs, then its end of call.
> 
> 
> 
> I have overheard telephone conversations that only consist of "Urrr" and an occasional "Ja, Jaa" thrown in for good measure.
> 
> ...


Forgot about the Ja Jaa,she only uses urrrrs and Ja with family members.
She received a call on the 15th of this month even though a close friend was respectful,no ja or errs.
It was a business call lasted 40 minutes involved lots of figures,they were lottery numbers and the call was from France.
Is that advanced enough for you. :mid:

----------


## Little Chuchok

I always used to use it for a laugh...mimickery.must also do a backwards sort of nod by raising the head when doing this. :Smile: 

Couldn't give a rats arse if it was rude or not.

Plenty of pommies/Aussies/yanks/kiwis have many, many different and slang way of saying things that is not exactly the Queens Engrish..

----------


## The Master Cool

I usually use _Urrrr_ as I final thrust the misses.

----------


## larvidchr

^ So you are fucking rude  :rofl:   :Smile:

----------


## The Master Cool

Usually it's high tone, so not too rude.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Plenty of pommies/Aussies/yanks/kiwis have many, many different and slang way of saying things that is not exactly the Queens Engrish..


What, like 'fush and chups'?

----------

